# GT or Dyno or ? Please help ID this frame...



## Dale Alan (Mar 24, 2015)

I know very little of BMX,which will be evident soon. I received this bike in a trade deal . Could anyone tell me what the frame is ? I took pics of the joints/welds and the serial number,hope that helps. It was described as an aluminum GT . The crank is GT,but the stem is Dyno labeled . The frame has no markings,like the GTs I have seen...The big GT at the end of the toptube. I believe it came as raw aluminum because there was decal adhesive everywhere and remnants of a headtube badge/decal.I did a quick search and got lost fast. Any help would be great,Thank You.


----------



## 80srock (Oct 19, 2018)

I know this is 3 years old but I had to chime in to help.  Incidentally I ran across one of these as well, just to strip down solely for the frame; to build a cheap, light neighborhood cruiser.  What you have here is an old walmart special called a Rhino Misfit.  
You can see it by googling rhino misfit.  https://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/rhino-misfit-aluminum-frame-bmx-bike-171509428


----------



## racingdjo41 (Jan 11, 2019)

Dale Alan said:


> I know very little of BMX,which will be evident soon. I received this bike in a trade deal . Could anyone tell me what the frame is ? I took pics of the joints/welds and the serial number,hope that helps. It was described as an aluminum GT . The crank is GT,but the stem is Dyno labeled . The frame has no markings,like the GTs I have seen...The big GT at the end of the toptube. I believe it came as raw aluminum because there was decal adhesive everywhere and remnants of a headtube badge/decal.I did a quick search and got lost fast. Any help would be great,Thank You.
> 
> View attachment 204235View attachment 204236View attachment 204237View attachment 204238View attachment 204239View attachment 204240View attachment 204241



 that bike is that bike is called a rhino misfit it's made by Rhino bicycles it looks like it's an 06 they're really hard bikes to find on the web I actually have one


----------



## racingdjo41 (Jan 11, 2019)

Here's another picture of a 2006 Rhino misfit this is what it look like before it took off all the decals


----------

